# Show us some high yellow diamonds.



## vjungle (Nov 11, 2011)

The Diamond python this is one of my favourite pythons and here are some of my diamonds just showing off. 




This is a female who will be one of my future breeders.



Not the best pose but still looking good.:shock:



I don't think this picture shows the true colour from this female.



This is my five year old male who loves to breed and pose.



I think he has a perfect shape head and stunning colour. A good nature to match.


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 11, 2011)

love it! High yellow diamonds are gorgeous


----------



## clipo38 (Nov 11, 2011)

wow amazing some of the nicest snakes l have ever seen totally worth waiting for it to load


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 11, 2011)

vjungle said:


> This is my five year old male who loves to breed and pose.



He sounds like a lot of males I know :lol:


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 11, 2011)

felidae said:


> He sounds like a lot of males I know :lol:



But hopefully not 5yr olds :shock: My son just turned 6.......he is still my baby!  Gorgeous looking snakes by the way!


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 11, 2011)

:shock: :shock: :shock: haha oh dear, nooo! 
And yes, forgot to mention how gorgeous they were. You have an awesome collection!!


----------



## vjungle (Nov 11, 2011)

Here is big mumma and her clutch from last season. She has retired from breeding now but she has produced some stunning Diamonds though.





Here are some 2010 hatchies from big mumma, this was a clutch with four sets of twins. A great surprise. I will post pictures from some hold backs, they are stunning.


----------



## Shauno (Nov 11, 2011)

Stunning animals vjungle!!!
I am currently working with these guys with the aim of producing high yellows with perfect rossettes.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome Diamonds people .
Heres my male , wish i could find a nice female for him.
Cheers Roger


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 11, 2011)

Some of mine..


----------



## dylan-rocks (Nov 11, 2011)

Someone show us their pearly whites , white diamonds....


----------



## Norm (Nov 11, 2011)

I wish I had something to show off!


----------



## JezJez (Nov 12, 2011)

My Diamonds
All photos taken on iPhone, so a bit blurry...


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice work JEZ!!


----------



## Shauno (Nov 13, 2011)

Couple of 2011 hatchies that are starting to coulour up.


----------



## JezJez (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice hatchies Shauno, they look they'll turn out to be stunners!


----------



## Samee (Nov 15, 2011)

My gorgeous boy Merlin 







just 2 mor of him when I first got him


----------



## hugsta (Nov 15, 2011)

Some nice diamonds there guys. You do not see many B&W diamonds around. I wish I could find a nice B&W female for my male though. 
Daz


----------



## S&M Morelia (Nov 15, 2011)

@Hugsta
You have a nice B&W Male diamond do you?
Post some pics up if you do  would love to see some.

I'll be looking for a nice B&W male diamond in the next few years for a pet project that I want to work on.

Cheers
Shaun.


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Nov 15, 2011)

i never get sick of showing her off the camera does her colours no justice


----------



## Shauno (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks! JezJez, fingers crossed!!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 15, 2011)

I love the yellow ones, but that B&W is impressive Venomdude!


----------



## hugsta (Nov 15, 2011)

S&M Morelia said:


> @Hugsta
> You have a nice B&W Male diamond do you?
> Post some pics up if you do  would love to see some.
> 
> ...



I will have to dig the camera and take some pics of him. Will try and get some this week if times prevails.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 15, 2011)

Not yellow but..FTW!!! Illawarra locale bred by Serpenttongue


----------



## shaunyboy (Nov 16, 2011)

hers some pic's of mine.i'll get some recent pic's after i bring them out their cooling cycle
non locale specific female













cheers shaun

male gosford 2010
diamond1 :: P1000319.jpg picture by spilota01 - Photobucket




non specific locale male 2010




diamond1 :: P1000322.jpg picture by spilota01 - Photobucket

cheers shaun


----------



## JezJez (Nov 17, 2011)

Venomdude that B&W Is unreal! Are you expecting any B&W hatchlings this season???
Feel free to post some more pics


----------



## NotoriouS (Nov 17, 2011)

venomdude... wow!!! Stunning B&W


----------



## Shauno (Nov 18, 2011)

Fresh shed pics of a 2011 almost yearling Diamond.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 18, 2011)

Not sure if Sheldon is High Yellow or not, but hes definitely yellow...


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 19, 2011)

This is my boy Phoenix:


----------



## JezJez (Nov 20, 2011)

Some very nice animals around... Shauno the yellow coming through on that yearling is impressive!


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Nov 20, 2011)

One of our advanced juvies


----------



## longqi (Nov 20, 2011)

Peter Nicholson's Photos | Facebook

thats a reasonably nice yellow from Anna Bay


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 20, 2011)

Amazing Amazon said:


> One of our advanced juvies




WOW What a gorgeous snake. Wish I had one like this! You always have top quality animals so thanks for sharing!


----------



## cement (Nov 20, 2011)

Here are some for the thread.


----------



## Norm (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow Cement, some really nice snakes there, I`m a bit jealous!


----------



## Shauno (Dec 2, 2011)

Very Nice Cement!! Love pic 1,2 and 5


----------



## AUSHERP (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice snakes everyone! Theres some great Diamond blood out there hey?
Heres a couple of mine, one project animal and two of his younger siblings....


----------



## vjungle (Dec 13, 2011)

I thought I may show this girl again after a shed and a nice juicy rat, she just lights up after her shed.




She looks at the camera as if to say do not disturb me. 




Here are some hold backs from big mummer, they are showing some great colour at this stage.





They feed, shed, and handle like a dream. The Diamond python would have to be a favorite among hobbyist.:lol: 





They never stay in the right place when the camera comes out, hence the white cord but still an OK picture.






These two just had a nice juicy rat each and cant wait to digest, They do like to show their beauty with lots of potential. I hope these pictures are enjoyed. !!!!!!


----------



## juzzy_trix_21 (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome photos guys!! Here is my 10 month old Diamond Python, Neo  
View attachment 231940
View attachment 231941


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 31, 2011)

JezJez said:


> My Diamonds
> All photos taken on iPhone, so a bit blurry...



Best diamonds in the thread!


----------



## vjungle (Jan 1, 2012)

WOW there are some cracking Diamonds !!!!!

It would be great if we can see some more of these stunners.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 2, 2012)

View attachment 232304


my high gold boy. kinda crappy photo D:


----------



## JezJez (Jan 5, 2012)

Jay84 said:


> Best diamonds in the thread!



Thanks mate, just had a clutch of eggs from the big yellow girl hatch Xmas day so hopefully there are some stunners in there too


----------



## zeke (Jan 5, 2012)

This thread makes me want to get a diamond


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jan 5, 2012)

Hope this works, uploading it from my phone...

This is my boy Dr Hyde gulping down a rat a couple of nights ago 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk




Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Antanous (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you for the wonderful pictures makes me want to buy another Diamond.


----------



## Shauno (Jan 22, 2012)

Fresh shed pics 2012


----------



## ChondroAddict (Jan 22, 2012)

These are a few of my diamonds.I started out with diamonds and still have a soft spot for them. I love a pretty diamond. Really liking this thread there are some real crackers around.


----------



## JezJez (Jan 22, 2012)

Shauno said:


> Fresh shed pics 2012



Nice pics Shauno! Is that a yearling in the 2nd photo?



willo said:


> These are a few of my diamonds.I started out with diamonds and still have a soft spot for them. I love a pretty diamond. Really liking this thread there are some real crackers around.



Nice dorsal striping on that one in the 3rd pic! Do they originate from Kel Worley's stock?


----------



## edstar (Jan 22, 2012)

zeke said:


> This thread makes me want to get a diamond



agreed.


----------



## Shauno (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes! JezJez, fresh shed 2012 pic of my Daughters yearling hold back female.

Yes! JezJez, fresh shed 2012 pic of my Daughters yearling hold back female.

Just for interest sake, this little guy is the brother to my high yellow hold back yearling female. He went walk about around 8 months ago and was found by the wife in the rat room the day before Xmas.


----------



## ChondroAddict (Jan 22, 2012)

JezJez said:


> Nice pics Shauno! Is that a yearling in the 2nd photo?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dorsal striping on that one in the 3rd pic! Do they originate from Kel Worley's stock?


yes mate that is from kell i have another but didnt put up a pic of her


----------



## bigguy (Jan 22, 2012)

Heres one of my females


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jan 23, 2012)

One of my diamonds, freshly after shedding  

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## JezJez (Jan 23, 2012)

Shauno said:


> Yes! JezJez, fresh shed 2012 pic of my Daughters yearling hold back female.
> 
> Yes! JezJez, fresh shed 2012 pic of my Daughters yearling hold back female.
> 
> Just for interest sake, this little guy is the brother to my high yellow hold back yearling female. He went walk about around 8 months ago and was found by the wife in the rat room the day before Xmas.



Hahaha That's hilarious! 8 months is not bad at all... I just had one go missing but found him under the couch a few days later!



bigguy said:


> Heres one of my females



That's a cracker of diamond bigguy! One of the best I've seen in a while!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 26, 2012)

Australia Day high yellow diamonds..

Fairly big clutch this year. Full of fat, juicy hatchlings. Very patriotic 

A picture of Dad just for fun.


----------



## JezJez (Jan 26, 2012)

How big was the clutch? Is mumma snake as nice looking as the dad?


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 26, 2012)

JezJez,

They aren't all out yet, but there's 20+ in there. This will be the first clutch this female has had, so I'm looking forward to how the youngsters colour up. She was a holdback from a few years ago and is easily as nice as him, just need to get some shots of her. They're all from the same line.


----------



## JezJez (Jan 26, 2012)

20+ for the first clutch ain't bad, I just had one of my diamonds first clutch hatch on Xmas day! Must be a diamond thing to hatch on special days she laid 19 but only 16 hatched but all good.
What line do yours originate from?


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 28, 2012)

Jez,

All out for 27. They are Gosford locale. Pretty please with them, they look like they've had 2 pinkies each straight out of the egg! Big fat bellies should make light work of getting them started. It's surprising how much more effort usually goes into getting diamonds feeding compared to other carpet species. It's nice having a head start when you can get one.


----------



## JezJez (Jan 28, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Jez,
> 
> All out for 27. They are Gosford locale. Pretty please with them, they look like they've had 2 pinkies each straight out of the egg! Big fat bellies should make light work of getting them started. It's surprising how much more effort usually goes into getting diamonds feeding compared to other carpet species. It's nice having a head start when you can get one.



Congrats mate, 27 for a first clutch is sensational! Yes I know what you mean with the feeding.. Out of my 14 that hatched Xmas day only 5 have started feeding so far. Mine are also a Gosford line.. Mostly from Kel Worley. What about yours?


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Awesome Diamonds people .
> Heres my male , wish i could find a nice female for him.
> Cheers Roger



Plenty of nice females out there Roger, what exactly are you looking for?


----------



## ramzee86 (Feb 5, 2012)

My new Female


----------



## vjungle (Feb 6, 2012)

ramzee86 that's a cracking diamond, great colour and marckings


----------



## Saiyaness (Feb 7, 2012)

Holy crap, ramzee, that diamond is beautiful. o_o;;

I have a high-yellow diamond baby - I can only dream that it'd be that beautiful!!!


----------



## ramzee86 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks  I'm going to try breed her this year - Shes 4 years old and 3.4kg (So far)... Very super-happy with her


----------



## Ninja (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 12, 2012)

Here's my male. This animal and a female live outside in an aviary in Melbourne (have done so for the last 4 years - no supplementary heat). They're out most days...until it gets warm (much above 25 degrees) then they retreat. They will probably breed this spring so hopefully I'll have plenty of cold tolerant babies available for people who want to keep them outdoors year round in southern latitudes. Reality is, most diamonds can probably be kept outdoors down here with the right conditions (aspect, shelter etc).


----------



## JezJez (Feb 13, 2012)

ramzee86 said:


> My new Female



Now that's what I call HIGH yellow! Very nice diamond Ramzee!


----------



## benjamind2010 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, that diamond on the coffee table looks like an absolute SCREAMER!
Ditto for Roger's male. Wow! Just wow!


----------



## Suenstu (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm super keen on a high yellow
Diamond male (preferably)...... In Brisneyland (preferably), don't mind waiting for a bit if it's the right animal.... Any hints where I may be successful guys? Looking through this thread has just cemented my wanting one!!! Some amazing animals!!


----------



## ramzee86 (Feb 29, 2012)

My baby just shed


----------



## FAY (Mar 1, 2012)

One of mine...


----------



## dragon170 (Mar 1, 2012)

my two which had 18 eggs on the 30th of Jan from SXR line looking forward to seeing the babies as first clutch of snakey eggs, first male second and third Girl


----------



## Bushman (Mar 1, 2012)

That's a beauty Ramzee! 



ramzee86 said:


> My baby just shed


----------



## Shauno (Mar 21, 2012)

*Pic Update!!*

Updated pics of my 14 month old Diamond hold back along with her sister who is starting to colour up and the male who went walk about is starting to show some potential.


----------



## JezJez (Mar 21, 2012)

Shauno said:


> Updated pics of my 14 month old Diamond hold back along with her sister who is starting to colour up and the male who went walk about is starting to show some potential.



Looking good Shauno!


----------



## hrafna (Mar 21, 2012)

high yellow found up around port macquarie/forster way!


----------



## josh87 (Mar 23, 2012)

My female 11 months old







My other female 14 mnths old










And my little male hatchie


----------



## trader (Mar 23, 2012)

gee they are all really great looking Diamonds throughout this thread!
There are a few Diamond Python ads (you may want to look at) on* The HerpTrader* right now that are stunners too.


----------



## Coppersimon (Mar 25, 2012)

This is my new diamond. Don't know it's sex or it's history but it shed yesterday and I'm really happy with it.


----------



## JezJez (Apr 3, 2012)

Here are few of my Breeder's & a Yearling showing some good color


----------



## TaraLeigh (Apr 16, 2012)

Some great looking pythons here guys.
He is not as yellow as some.
But I want to show him off anyway.
Here is my little guy, Diablo 
Diamonds are a girls best friend!


----------



## Perko (Apr 23, 2012)

1 Diamond, 1 almost Diamond.


----------



## Specks (Apr 24, 2012)

Its not hard to tell when contrast and effects are played with in photos
To be honest its irratating to see people attempt
But there are some true stunners in here
Tomorrow having the day off ill get some pictures of my yearling girl
Had alot of interest in the snake after the gold coast expo


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Apr 25, 2012)

A photo of a few of the 22 yearlings we just got in


----------



## animal805 (Apr 25, 2012)

This is the female I won in a NPWS ballot 2 weeks ago, how lucky am I


----------



## benjamind2010 (Apr 25, 2012)

hrafna said:


> View attachment 243724
> high yellow found up around port macquarie/forster way!



Wow! The yellow on that is so rich and deeply saturated. I just love that one! Are you planning on breeding it?


----------



## Specks (Apr 25, 2012)

Pic of my yearling female
Doesnt quite show off the colours
if you want to see her in person come to the Gold Coast Expo 28th-29 July and ill have her there


----------



## benjamind2010 (Apr 25, 2012)

animal805 said:


> This is the female I won in a NPWS ballot 2 weeks ago, how lucky am I



Talk about a stroke of luck...you really hit the jackpot with that beauty!


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 25, 2012)

some absolutely gorgeous snakes here WOW!! Keep em coming I love the high yellow!


----------



## Sissy (Apr 26, 2012)

Congratulations on winning a beautiful addition to your home, can I ask how you go about being eligible to go into these ballots? Have heard of them being held all over the state - are there any for Northern residents? or is Coffs the most northern?



animal805 said:


> This is the female I won in a NPWS ballot 2 weeks ago, how lucky am I


----------



## animal805 (Apr 26, 2012)

All you need in NSW is to be licensed and they email you to invite you to enter, not sure how it works or if they even do it in Qld (your location says Gold Coast) so I assume that is correct


----------



## Sissy (Apr 26, 2012)

animal805 said:


> All you need in NSW is to be licensed and they email you to invite you to enter, not sure how it works or if they even do it in Qld (your location says Gold Coast) so I assume that is correct



Just easier to say Gold Coast its actually Tweed Coast, cause I live in NSW have NSW licence. but still have a QLD telephone number - 
so close to the border that all my reptile shops are Gold Coast... lol... 
Tom-ay-to, tom-ar-to... I still had to apply for an import licence for our latest edition... Sniper - cranky beeatch... lol... 
Thanks for the info...

PS love her wooden hide box, where'd you get it?


----------



## animal805 (Apr 27, 2012)

I made it 8-9 years ago when our big boy was just a yearling, but he out grew it so now its hers. I think she likes it has only been out of it to go explore her new outdoor home. The lid used to flip up easy but one of the wooden pins broke so I think some new hinges are the go. When the sun is on it in the morning I just flip it open and she stretches out a bit and basks away for 2-3 hours


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Apr 27, 2012)

This is my female  she isn't camera shy at all


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (May 2, 2012)

My Diamond girl is a high yellow, not as great as the ones here, kind of what you might call a low end coloured high yellow. I do plan on getting more than one HYD if I can get different patterns and colours.


----------



## shaunyboy (May 3, 2012)

non locale specific 2008 female









non locale specific 2010 male








gosford locale 2010 male












cheers shaun


----------



## cools2036 (May 3, 2012)

3rd gen tri-colour female


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (May 3, 2012)

I'm seeing most everyone's HYDs have gey and fawn coloured eyes. I really need to get a pic of my girl up on here. Her yese are near black, dark brown in the light and considering how her pattern is, she always looks angry/mad, hence why I renamed her from Dazzle to Kali. The black eyes make her look really pretty and unique though.

Everyone elses HYDs are very beautiful.


----------



## vjungle (Jun 12, 2012)

A little sun before been cooled, a nice long sleep now. Should be ready for breeding come spring.


----------



## bradspythons (Jun 12, 2012)

my high yellow female


----------



## Shauno (Jul 17, 2012)

Updated pics of Ruby and her sister with rapid head movement during their photo shoot, sorry guy's!!! Also, a pic of their brother who went walk about for several months and is starting to colour up.


----------



## vjungle (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice Diamonds Shauno even with the head movement, and I bet it was a relief when brother turned up again lol.... picture on the left looks amazing !!!!


----------



## Shauno (Jul 17, 2012)

Certainly was vjungle, thanks mate!!! He scared the pants off the wife when she found him under a container sitting ontop of the mouse tank in the garage lol!!!


----------



## eddie123 (Jul 17, 2012)

how heavy are your diamonds mines 2.5kgs and 11 years old( got it off a friend a few months back). How heavy do you think it is ok to breed the diamonds, i know health etc. i will get a pic when i take her out


----------



## Shauno (Aug 12, 2012)

Come on guy's!!! There must be some more High Yellow Diamonds out there??? Pic of Ruby at 18months...


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 12, 2012)

nice one shauno


----------



## Shauno (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Grogshla!

Tad slow with the camera tonight and I just missed out on my first hook up pic for 2012...


I was more prepared this morning!!!


----------



## katjase (Aug 16, 2012)

new additions i dont have a good camera close ups dont really work but you can see some yellow in the picsView attachment 262532
, 
View attachment 262531
the one that im holding latched onto my hand today she let go after 2 min.


----------



## eddie123 (Aug 16, 2012)

ill take one of mine when hes out of shed


----------



## vjungle (Aug 16, 2012)

Shauno said:


> Thanks Grogshla!
> 
> Tad slow with the camera tonight and I just missed out on my first hook up pic for 2012...
> 
> ...




STUNNING DIAMONDS Shauno, Gee they hooked up nice and early, hatchies will be crackers looking at the parents !!!!!!!!!!NICE...

Seen some nice Diamonds gets me all worked up so I got my digi cam and snapped some pics, here are my two I will pair up for this season.










Female on the left and the male curled up basking. This will be the first year for this female, cant wait and fingers crossed


----------



## Shauno (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks vjungle, this pair are from the same bloodlines as the mother that produced Ruby... I'm doubling up on the high yellow this year so I'm excited to see how they go... Loving your female mate!!!

Ruby's Parents...


----------



## Shauno (Aug 24, 2012)

18 month old Gosford Diamond starting to colour up...

18 month old Gosford Diamond starting to colour up...

- - - Updated - - -

Hey Vjungle, do you have any fresh shed pics of your male for this years pairing??


----------



## vjungle (Aug 26, 2012)

Shauno said:


> 18 month old Gosford Diamond starting to colour up...
> 
> 18 month old Gosford Diamond starting to colour up...
> 
> ...





Hi Shauno

I will take him out and snap a few shots, he lost most of his colour but has nice even rosettes. He dose produce stunning offspring. I think he still looks quite nice though.... 



Mate that young female is a STUNNER what a beautiful python. 
Looks like you will have some more rippers this season as well, congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 28, 2012)

pic of one of our Diamonds, currently paired with a nice male of equivalent colour and pattern, fingers crossed for some cracker juvies


----------



## Shauno (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey Vjungle - Loving his rosettes mate...

Very nice Barramundi...


----------



## Ninja (Aug 31, 2012)

Here are mine.


----------



## Pythonic (Aug 31, 2012)

Very very nice...love this thread.


----------



## Shauno (Aug 31, 2012)

This supposed pair has a green look about them which has proven difficult to capture with a camera. I would be interested in people’s opinions as they are pretty nice to look at in the flesh... I would also be interested in a female if anyone has anything similar as my pair apparently bats for the same team...


----------



## lmnw57 (Sep 1, 2012)

I just love diamonds really white does it for me however having said that you are all really lucky to have the beautiful yellows. I am living with envy.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Sep 7, 2012)

Finally got hold of a male for my female but it will be a couple of years before I can do anything as he has some growing up to do! The male is from Worley stock.


----------



## Shauno (Oct 2, 2012)

Looking the goods!


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Oct 2, 2012)

there has to be someone somewhere selling a adult black & white female


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Oct 2, 2012)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> pic of one of our Diamonds, currently paired with a nice male of equivalent colour and pattern, fingers crossed for some cracker juvies


That is a cracker


----------



## Matthew13 (Oct 2, 2012)

View attachment 266574
View attachment 266575
View attachment 266578
View attachment 266579


> [/QUOTEsome of mine im breeding some full striped ones this year should be some crakers


----------



## PigFeet (Oct 2, 2012)

photos arnt working mate, love to see those striped ones!!!!!!!


----------



## Shauno (Oct 14, 2012)

Pic of Ruby's mum Sythen looking the goods...


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 16, 2012)

Catching some of that sweet afternoon UV..


----------



## Shauno (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice Diamond and great pics John...


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 17, 2012)

Cheer mate, you seem to have a few yourself


----------



## JezJez (Oct 25, 2012)

Hopefully these pics show.. Some of my Northern Diamonds and some of my Gosfords Just had 30 healthy eggs laid last week from the High Yellow Gosford pair.


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Oct 25, 2012)

Pure diamonds are amazing.


----------



## drymastersydney (Oct 25, 2012)

Shauno, They look scary. How long are they?


----------



## Shauno (Oct 25, 2012)

Only a couple of metres drymaster... Generally good temprements though mate...


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 25, 2012)

Another shot in the sun.


----------



## JezJez (Nov 2, 2012)

This little girl just keeps getting better

- - - Updated - - -

This little girl is 10 months old and looking pretty special. I'd love to other people's Northern Diamonds..


----------



## Shauno (Nov 4, 2012)

Stunning as always JezJez!!!


----------



## Shauno (Nov 9, 2012)

Updated pics...


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 9, 2012)

nice one shauno!!


----------



## ubermensch (Nov 9, 2012)

My girl started off fairly B&W and is getting more and more yellow with each shed...noooooo! 
Am I the only one who really prefers black and white diamonds?


----------



## Shauno (Nov 9, 2012)

Start up a new thread for BW's ubermensch...


----------



## ubermensch (Nov 10, 2012)

Shauno said:


> Start up a new thread for BW's ubermensch...


 Nah cause I don't have a BW  ha ha. My girls turning into a high yellow quick smart


----------



## FAY (Nov 10, 2012)

One of ours..


----------



## shaunyboy (Nov 15, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Awesome Diamonds people .
> Heres my male , wish i could find a nice female for him.
> Cheers Roger



thats one of the best looking Diamonds i've seen yet mate

cheers shaun


----------



## Shauno (Nov 23, 2012)

Fresh shed pics...


----------



## vjungle (Nov 24, 2012)

kety_smith I'm glad you like the diamond shots, thank you they are some of my favourites. I will post some of my best very high yellow, some hold backs and future breeders. Maybe in Jan 13 as this is my lucky #

CHEERS


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 26, 2012)

One of my high yellow pairs..


----------



## Vixen (Nov 26, 2012)

Shauno said:


> Fresh shed pics...



Diamonds don't usually do much for me, but those i'd be quite happy to call my own. :lol::lol:


----------



## Shauno (Nov 26, 2012)

Cheers Vixen...


----------



## Vixen (Nov 26, 2012)

No problem, you have some more than stunning animals filling up this thread hehe!


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm hoping that my Worley HY turns out nice and will do well with my female HY when both are old enough. At the moment though, I'm hanging out to get my hands on a black and white Diamond and even find something thats striped to create a Diamond Tiger line.


----------



## shaunyboy (Nov 30, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Another shot in the sun.
> 
> View attachment 268754



thats a beautifull Diamond mate

i love the eyes,ive NEVER seen a Diamond with eyes like that (awesome eyes)

cheers shaun


----------



## Shauno (Dec 5, 2012)

Pic of Ruby in the sun and fresh shed pic of her walkabout Brother who has recently outgrown his tub...


----------



## Gilmatic (Dec 5, 2012)

She's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## aj1992p (Dec 5, 2012)

Here is one of my guy


----------



## hazza0 (Dec 12, 2012)

this is my 2 year old female diamond.


----------



## shaunyboy (Dec 12, 2012)

Shauno said:


> Pic of Ruby in the sun and fresh shed pic of her walkabout Brother who has recently outgrown his tub...



any full body shots of Ruby mate ?

imo she's a stunning looking Diamond from what i see in that picture

her brothers a good looking Diamond to,his rossetttes are such a bright,clean,crisp white

cheers shaun

- - - Updated - - -



hazza0 said:


> View attachment 273534
> this is my 2 year old female diamond.



imo thats going to be an amazing looking adult,the head pattern and colours are very nice

i look forward to updates as she grows

cheers shaun


----------



## vjungle (Dec 25, 2012)

Here are my hold backs from 2 seasons ago. I will post lots more pics in the next few weeks. 



View attachment 275190





just after a shed and feed.

Just love the high yellow diamonds, and there are some stunners above. Keep showing your diamonds as its great see these beautiful pythons.

MERRY XMAS TO ALL.


----------



## Vixen (Jan 1, 2013)

My freshly shed Northern Diamond girl ( yearling worley line )


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 1, 2013)

vixen said:


> my freshly shed northern diamond girl ( yearling worley line )



wow


----------



## Norm (Jan 1, 2013)

Very nice Vixen! Awsome contrast! I want one...or three


----------



## JezJez (Jan 2, 2013)

Very nice Vixen! She's coloring up nicely


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jan 2, 2013)

Very nice animal, I didn't know the Worleys had a Northern green line going as well. Will have to ask and see if I can get hold of a male for my female


Vixen said:


> My freshly shed Northern Diamond girl ( yearling worley line )


----------



## Shauno (Jan 2, 2013)

Looking very nice Vixen... Is that one of your creations JezJez?


----------



## Vixen (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes she did indeed come from JezJez, he breeds some crackers!


----------



## Hamalicious (Jan 7, 2013)

vixen do you have anymore of these or just the one?



Vixen said:


> My freshly shed Northern Diamond girl ( yearling worley line )


----------



## Vixen (Jan 7, 2013)

I will have some available in a few months, but they're not the Worley line animals. 

The girl in the photo above I purchased from JezJez a few weeks ago, I don't think he has any left but feel free to message him.


----------



## Shauno (Jan 7, 2013)

shaunyboy said:


> any full body shots of Ruby mate ?
> 
> imo she's a stunning looking Diamond from what i see in that picture
> 
> ...


----------



## shaunyboy (Jan 7, 2013)

Shauno said:


> shaunyboy said:
> 
> 
> > any full body shots of Ruby mate ?
> ...


----------



## Shauno (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Shaun! She is 2 years old almost to the day mate...


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 8, 2013)

Here you go Shaunyboy..


----------



## vjungle (Jan 14, 2013)

*Female diamond*

This is one of my high yellow diamonds.









Some absolute stunning diamonds above.

- - - Updated - - -

Just a few random pics from my high yellow pair.









My favourite diamond pair.


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 14, 2013)

Love the rosettes on that one John, beautiful animal.

I've posted these elsewhere but I think he belongs here.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow, page 12 seems to have a stack of nice diamonds. 
They all look good!

Here is one of my young adult pairs.


----------



## shaunyboy (Jan 15, 2013)

onimocnhoj said:


> Here you go Shaunyboy..
> 
> View attachment 276699



i really like tha one,i'm loving the pattern

cheers shaun

- - - Updated - - -



sara_sabian said:


> Love the rosettes on that one John, beautiful animal.
> 
> I've posted these elsewhere but I think he belongs here.



i love the colour,imo the gold coloured Diamonds are some of the best looking Diamonds out there

i would love this guy in my breeding Diamond group

cheers shaun

- - - Updated - - -



onimocnhoj said:


> Wow, page 12 seems to have a stack of nice diamonds.
> They all look good!
> 
> Here is one of my young adult pairs.
> ...



both stunning looking Diamonds,the one in the right hand side of the pictures my favorite,i love the gold colour subtly jumping out at you,from this guy

cheers shaun


----------



## Shauno (Feb 3, 2013)

High yellow Diamond...


----------



## JezJez (Feb 5, 2013)

Such good looking animals in this thread, I'm loving that one above Shauno! Very nice indeed. How the eggs coming along mate??


----------



## sharky (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh wow! This thread is making me drool!!! Time to convert the shed into a reptile house 

I'm hoping to get my dad a hatchie for his birthday! They are stunning


----------



## Zipidee (Feb 5, 2013)

This is a wild Diamond we have around our garden at the moment. Head shot only, but I've never seen a wild Diamond with so much yellow.


----------



## IloveMYdiamond12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Finally!! Ive been waiting for the diamond thread 
heres my girl


----------



## Shauno (Feb 6, 2013)

JezJez said:


> Such good looking animals in this thread, I'm loving that one above Shauno! Very nice indeed. How the eggs coming along mate??




Thanks JezJez! I have had a few mould up but the rest are going really well! First clutch is due next week but by the looks of them it will be any day now... 
How are your hatchies going JezJez? Can't wait to see some pics!!!


----------



## JezJez (Feb 6, 2013)

That's good news, I'm looking forward to seeing the first pics. Mine are doing well, most eating like champs and & have had a couple sheds so starting to show their potential. Once I've moved house end of Feb ill get a few more pics up and start releasing them in March.


----------



## dechnicz-face (Feb 6, 2013)

Yearly diamond i bred from high yellow father, standard mother


----------



## Shauno (Feb 6, 2013)

Great to hear all is going well JezJez! I'm glad it's you re the move lol! Looking forward to March mate...


----------



## hughesy (Feb 6, 2013)

Ive never been much of a diamond man ( especially after forking out nearly 10k for the wife's! ) but I think some of these have won me over! Wish I knew how to like posts on the I phone!


----------



## IloveMYdiamond12 (Feb 7, 2013)

You touch the paragraph and a little green like button appears


----------



## vjungle (Feb 10, 2013)

WOW !!!! there some great high yellow diamonds, This one is so placid I'm sure they enjoy handling.







The colour is so much better in real life, so much brighter.


----------



## ingie (Feb 18, 2013)

This little girl was 1 on Australia day  Colouring up nicely. (Very poor choice of background though!)


----------



## JezJez (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice looking diamond there Ingie and if she's only 1 she's still getting better!


----------



## JezJez (Mar 2, 2013)

Freshly shed yearling Northern Diamond.. 

View attachment 283902


----------



## Sissy (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey Hazza, Just curious as to what size food she's having might be the angle of the photo, but her body appears to be quite slim for a two year old


hazza0 said:


> View attachment 273534
> this is my 2 year old female diamond.


----------



## clipo38 (Mar 10, 2013)

my high yellow. pics really don't do him justice.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 10, 2013)

I couldn't pick a favourite picture of Sheldon, so here's a few:


----------



## Reptilia (Mar 12, 2013)

not mine, but i thought this one was really good looking. (great contrast)


----------



## Shauno (Mar 13, 2013)

One of my males that I hope is ready for some action this year...


----------



## AmazingMorelia (Mar 14, 2013)

A male I really like the dark black and high gold contrast of. Gosford line.


----------



## jakedasnake (Mar 21, 2013)

nice diamond amazingmorelia


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 24, 2013)

i think this one should count


----------



## JezJez (Mar 29, 2013)

This little girl is named "losty" after she escaped as a hatchling for a few days before being found. Thank God for that as she is now one of my favourites!!


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 29, 2013)

Hot snake Jez!! WOW is that more of a northern locale?


----------



## JezJez (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks Grogshla! Yep she's from my northern line of diamonds.


----------



## JezJez (Mar 29, 2013)

Two recent acquisitions to my northern diamond line. First pic is a 15 month old male and the second pic is a 3 year old female. As always my pics never do them justice.. But they are truly stunning snakes in the flesh


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 29, 2013)

absolutely stunning mate. When I finally get a diamond I know who to contact!!


----------



## sara_sabian (Mar 29, 2013)

I was sooooo tempted when I saw some from that line for sale, regreting not jumping at it now :-( 

They really are beautiful (if you ever want some nice photos of them........ ) lol


----------



## picaloandlola (Mar 29, 2013)

JezJez said:


> This little girl is named "losty" after she escaped as a hatchling for a few days before being found. Thank God for that as she is now one of my favourites!!
> 
> View attachment 286783
> View attachment 286784
> ...




This is one of the most amazing diamonds I have ever seen ! Thankgod you found her haha


----------



## cavo6 (Mar 30, 2013)

View attachment 286881
View attachment 286882
View attachment 286883


this is my girl sally 
beautiful snake has never opened her mouth at me ever.


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Mar 30, 2013)

this is my female zirconia bred by jezjez last year


----------



## brothrofthhighwy (Mar 30, 2013)

very very nice.


----------



## JezJez (Mar 30, 2013)

Timmy-Morelia said:


> this is my female zirconia bred by jezjez last year



Love that 2nd pic, she's quite the poser isn't she?! Lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 30, 2013)

Timmy-Morelia said:


> this is my female zirconia bred by jezjez last year




She is lovely tim!


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Apr 1, 2013)

JezJez said:


> Love that 2nd pic, she's quite the poser isn't she?! Lol


 haha must take after ziggy


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Apr 1, 2013)

JezJez said:


> Two recent acquisitions to my northern diamond line. First pic is a 15 month old male and the second pic is a 3 year old female. As always my pics never do them justice.. But they are truly stunning snakes in the flesh
> 
> 
> View attachment 286795
> View attachment 286796


 ooooh jez your a freak dude


----------



## Norm (Apr 1, 2013)

Some very nice snakes showing up on here! Wish I had something to contribute!


----------



## cavo6 (Apr 3, 2013)

View attachment 287275
View attachment 287274

my girl sally


----------



## onimocnhoj (May 1, 2013)

A near perfectly patterned yearling that I am keen to see colour up.


----------



## Bart70 (May 1, 2013)

Here are some pics of my 'Monty' - He is just under 3 months old and shed this morning. He is from the same lineage as JezJez's pair posted above. If he turns out half as nice we will be tickled!! :lol:


----------



## andynic07 (May 1, 2013)

Bart70 said:


> Here are some pics of my 'Monty' - He is just under 3 months old and shed this morning. He is from the same lineage as JezJez's pair posted above. If he turns out half as nice we will be tickled!! :lol:


It is amazing how much they change.


----------



## Jarrod_H (May 1, 2013)

JezJez said:


> This little girl is named "losty" after she escaped as a hatchling for a few days before being found. Thank God for that as she is now one of my favourites!!
> 
> View attachment 286783
> View attachment 286784
> ...



Holy crap, now that's cool


----------



## Bart70 (May 1, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> It is amazing how much they change.



You are not wrong!....We look back at pictures of him a few weeks ago and can see quite a change. I am taking progress pics of him at each shed so we have a history of his evolution to what he eventually turns out like. It is hard to believe just how much they can change in the that first 12-18 months.

His pics do not do him justice (and neither does my phone camera!) - the really light markings are already starting to get a lime green tinge to them. His father was very 'green' so we are hopeful he will turn out quite nice.

Either way he is a family pet and we all love him to bits however he turns out.


----------



## JezJez (May 2, 2013)

onimocnhoj said:


> A near perfectly patterned yearling that I am keen to see colour up.
> 
> View attachment 289291



super clean example mate! Very nice pattern!


----------



## Skeptic (May 2, 2013)

There are some fantastic looking intergrades in this diamond thread


----------



## cement (May 2, 2013)

And jungle crosses!


----------



## costal_diamond (May 2, 2013)

My two headed Diamond LOL

The one on left is a lot more yellow then the one on right. Both female and beautiful girls
View attachment 289333


----------



## JezJez (May 2, 2013)

Yep anything that doesn't have nice small rosettes & come from Gosford must be an intergrade or something because when you breed two diamonds together all the hatchlings will look exactly the same!


----------



## Skeptic (May 2, 2013)

JezJez said:


> Yep anything that doesn't have nice small rosettes & come from Gosford must be an intergrade or something because when you breed two diamonds together all the hatchlings will look exactly the same!




Don't want to take away from your python, it looks very good. But it's no diamond.


----------



## JezJez (May 3, 2013)

Jarrod_H said:


> Holy crap, now that's cool





Skeptic said:


> Don't want to take away from your python, it looks very good. But it's no diamond.



Well since I own both the parents of the snake you're referring to and those Diamonds I purchased directly from Kel & Julie Worley (pythons1 sponsor) and since I bred them and watched them hatch.. I think it's pretty safe to say its ... a diamond.


----------



## Skeptic (May 3, 2013)

JezJez said:


> Well since I own both the parents of the snake you're referring to and those Diamonds I purchased directly from Kel & Julie Worley (pythons1 sponsor) and since I bred them and watched them hatch.. I think it's pretty safe to say its ... a diamond.



Well I could easily be wrong, it's happened before  But that looks nothing like any pure diamond I've ever seen.


----------



## JezJez (May 3, 2013)

In the coming weeks when I advertise the hatchies from this year you'll see how much variety there is in each clutch. 
check out the thread "diamond jag " from Fay on here and he has a stunning pure diamond that looks very similar to mine at the same age.


----------



## Skeptic (May 3, 2013)

JezJez said:


> In the coming weeks when I advertise the hatchies from this year you'll see how much variety there is in each clutch.
> check out the thread "diamond jag " from Fay on here and he has a stunning pure diamond that looks very similar to mine at the same age.



I look forward to being proven wrong


----------



## ingie (May 9, 2013)

onimocnhoj said:


> A near perfectly patterned yearling that I am keen to see colour up.
> 
> View attachment 289291


That is a nice one John. You should see her sister at my place! She is amazingly bright, I am sure you would regret parting with her  I am at work so can't get a photo, but I will hopefully remember next time I do a clean.


----------



## onimocnhoj (May 12, 2013)

I knew I would regret parting with the female you have lol. You best get a good photo happening..


----------



## sorba11 (May 13, 2013)

This is definitely my favourite thread in the whole forum some of the best looking snakes around I am looking to get a diamond ATM for my first snake anybody here have or know where I can get a beautiful hatchling ??


----------



## cement (May 13, 2013)

JezJez said:


> Well since I own both the parents of the snake you're referring to and those Diamonds I purchased directly from Kel & Julie Worley (pythons1 sponsor) and since I bred them and watched them hatch.. I think it's pretty safe to say its ... a diamond.



Where do Kel and Julie's diamonds originate from? can you put up some photos of the parents?

Considering that he calls intergrades Northern Rainforest diamonds, and recognises that they are a different sub species to diamonds, and outlines the NRD zone the same as the Intergrade zone on his web site, any wonder there is confusion.

It's got nothing to do with being from Gosford or small neatly patterned rossettes,
anyone who has anything to do with wild diamonds (in true diamond range) knows that there is huge variation in colour and pattern in diamonds. The animal you have shown here with the nicely patterned head, is definatly not progeny of animals from deep within the natural range of the diamond python. It may be from the overlapping areas, where there is influence of integrade or coastal, but then again it could even be jag.


----------



## Vixen (May 14, 2013)

Updated photo of my lovely girl from JezJez, she's grown quite a bit since the last time I showed her!


----------



## Shauno (May 22, 2013)

High Yellow Diamond Hatchies...


----------



## Vixen (May 22, 2013)

Um, wow. That is all.


----------



## Norm (May 25, 2013)

Shauno, they look like they are going to be really awesome looking diamonds!! Unusual colours already.


----------



## rodney (May 25, 2013)

*A couple of mine*


----------



## Shauno (May 25, 2013)

Thanks Norm, pics are after their second shed and I'm very pleased with them so far...


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 26, 2013)

A nice old gal catching some rays..


----------



## cemspec (Aug 1, 2013)

This is my beautiful boy and one of my girls who is actually nicer than him. I am hope these two might produce something nice for me this season! They are so quiet to handle as well, love my diamonds!


----------



## sharky (Aug 1, 2013)

Beautiful diamonds cemspec  Absolutely stunning, I can't wait to see hatchies! ^_^


----------



## ingie (Sep 6, 2013)

My yearling girl bred by John Comino, from his adults on this thread  please excuse the background lol I was running late for work as I cleaned them. She is so bright, but as usual I am just snapping with my phone so it is washed out.


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 6, 2013)

gorgeous snake Ingie


----------



## aaron76 (Sep 6, 2013)

very nice.


----------



## Shauno (Sep 7, 2013)

Last seasons holdback...


----------



## vjungle (Sep 21, 2013)

Some stunning diamonds, shauno that's a ripper diamond.

Here are my two high yellows, a little sun after a shed and they light up.





i think diamonds are such nice looking snakes. A pleasure to have


----------



## Timothy.Wilcox (Sep 23, 2013)

*high yellow diamonds*




a few high yellow diamonds


----------



## cemspec (Oct 2, 2013)

My boy enjoying the sun! Pretty sure 2 of my girls are pregnant by him so good things to come


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 2, 2013)

Very nice diamonds there cemspec!


----------



## DylanB (Oct 12, 2013)

High yellow diamond are deffinatly my number 1. There are some awsome snakes on here. Heres a couple of my favourites.


----------



## shaunyboy (Oct 13, 2013)

Shauno said:


> Last seasons holdback...




thats going to be an amazing looking adult mate

one of the best holdbacks ive seen

cheers shaun


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 13, 2013)

Just for a comparison can we have a few Black diamond pics please ,
Every time I come back to this thread I start to dribble and want one but apparently we have too many snakes but SwMBO can go out and buy 3 duckling and put them in the empty aviary that would of been Perfect for a little diamond


----------



## cemspec (Oct 14, 2013)

All mine are high yellow accept for one she is nearly black her rosettes r so small it's hard to tell she has any, her yellow is just small dots. Very hard to take photos of her true colour!


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Oct 14, 2013)

has anyone ever noticed that when high yellow Diamonds eat, they turn a rosey-washed out bloody colour in their lighter areas? and its not just Diamonds, my Coastals and Jungles do it too, so it must be a carpet thing


----------



## Shauno (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks Shaunyboy!


----------



## Dean90 (Oct 15, 2013)

Serpentaria said:


> has anyone ever noticed that when high yellow Diamonds eat, they turn a rosey-washed out bloody colour in their lighter areas? and its not just Diamonds, my Coastals and Jungles do it too, so it must be a carpet thing



My male does this.... interesting that others do aswell, ive always thought about it.


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 15, 2013)

Serpentaria said:


> has anyone ever noticed that when high yellow Diamonds eat, they turn a rosey-washed out bloody colour in their lighter areas? and its not just Diamonds, my Coastals and Jungles do it too, so it must be a carpet thing


I believe that it is a natural thing and it is extra blood flow to the area.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Oct 15, 2013)

I can add high green Diamonds and Intergrades to that list too. I have been watching my snakes eat with interest over the last two days to see who does and doesn't get a rosey food glow! Out of my jungles its only my white one that does it, and also my hypo coastals


----------



## diamondsforever (Nov 8, 2013)

Here is a pic of my high yellow pair that hopefully will breed next season


----------



## snakes73 (Nov 8, 2013)

My two diamonds.


----------



## Shauno (Nov 16, 2013)

Some of my guy's enjoying some rays...


----------



## snakefreak16 (Nov 19, 2013)

100% Pure Diamond


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## ramzee86 (Dec 25, 2013)

via iPhone


----------



## shaunyboy (Dec 30, 2013)

ramzee86 said:


> via iPhone



^^^^^
thats one of the best looking Diamonds ive ever seen mate

cheers shaun


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jan 16, 2014)

does this count as a high yellow diamond ?


----------



## vjungle (Jan 16, 2014)

snakefreak16 that is a stunning diamond !!!!! very nice. 

How old is he/she ?


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey mate this one is 4 years old.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jan 19, 2014)

Some more pics of my HYs


----------



## shaunyboy (Feb 10, 2014)

ramzee86 said:


> via iPhone



one of the best looking Diamonds ive seen to date mate


cheers shaun


----------



## SxcAy (Feb 13, 2014)

I recon she has such a beautiful color coding. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Norm (Feb 14, 2014)

To be honest, SxcAy, I think your pics are in the wrong thread. Not what I would call "high yellow", just a nice standard diamond.


----------



## Shauno (Mar 12, 2014)

Couple from last season...


----------



## shaunyboy (Mar 16, 2014)

Shauno said:


> Couple from last season...



all i can say is.....


TOTALLY AWESOME mate

loving the colours


cheers shaun


----------



## Shauno (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks Shaunyboy!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Apr 9, 2014)

Colouring up nicely..


----------



## Shauno (Apr 19, 2014)

High Yellow hatchie...


----------



## Pitttownboy (Apr 19, 2014)

One of mine


----------



## Shauno (May 7, 2014)

High yellow male...


----------



## PDM_Pythons (May 7, 2014)

Nice very nice


----------



## Shane09 (May 7, 2014)

Wow!!! amazing looking creatures 

Definitely on my "Have to own" list


----------



## hulloosenator (May 7, 2014)

*high yellow diamond thread*



Norm said:


> To be honest, SxcAy, I think your pics are in the wrong thread. Not what I would call "high yellow", just a nice standard diamond.



But , isnt everyones Diamond a High Yellow one ......or is that just when they are selling them. LOL ( cant wait to see those who dont find that funny hehehehe)
I reckon we should get a thread going about Zero Yellow Diamonds


----------



## whyme (May 7, 2014)

Only pics i have left of a boy i had.


----------



## Shauno (May 22, 2014)

Last years high yellows freshly shed...


----------



## shaunyboy (Jun 5, 2014)

Shauno said:


> Last years high yellows freshly shed...





simply beautiful.....!!!

i love the colour,as said i wish we could have some of that bloodline delivered to Scotland mate


cheers shaun


----------



## Shauno (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks Shaunyboy


----------



## narkeg (Jun 13, 2014)

*High Yellow*

Here is some more eye candy. Don't post often and photography is not my strength lol. I am not sure if have attached appropriately.


----------



## whiteshadow (Jun 14, 2014)

narkeg said:


> Here is some more eye candy. Don't post often and photography is not my strength lol. I am not sure if have attached appropriately.


very nice colours. where is it from?

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## whiteshadow (Jun 14, 2014)

Will this ones turn out


Shauno said:


> High Yellow hatchie...



like this one?


Shauno said:


> High yellow male...




Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## Shauno (Jun 14, 2014)

They will be similar Anthony


----------



## whiteshadow (Jun 14, 2014)

Shauno said:


> They will be similar Anthony


Makes me want one more.
yours are the best I have seen. Do you have Black and White ones too?

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## Shauno (Jun 14, 2014)

Cheers mate! I may have something there, flick me a PM for details etc...


----------



## narkeg (Jun 14, 2014)

whiteshadow said:


> very nice colours. where is it from?
> 
> Anthony
> aka White Shadow



It has lineage that stems from Gosford and South Coast lines.


----------



## Perko (Jun 28, 2014)

Some nice diamonds in the thread


----------



## Perko (Jul 21, 2014)

....


----------



## Norm (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice Perko, its good see some true "high yellow" diamonds being shown again. This thread lost its way for a little while but the last few yellows being shown are stunners!


----------



## Vixen (Jul 21, 2014)

Not sure if intergrades are allowed here, but here's my 'Northern Diamond' girl :


----------



## Norm (Jul 21, 2014)

At least shes yellow Vixen! Shes a nice snake, a little out of the ordinary, damn you`ve got some nice snakes!


----------



## krusty (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice very very nice.


----------



## Shauno (Jul 23, 2014)

Fresh shed 18 month olds...


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice Shauno, you sure have some nice animals there with a bit of a signature look to them!

I got one of my favourites out again for a snap.


----------



## Shauno (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks John! Very nice also mate, are the rosettes yellow or white in the flesh?


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 23, 2014)

Cheers mate. The rosettes are yellow, but just not quite as vivid as the rest of the snake.


----------



## Shauno (Jul 23, 2014)

Very nice mate! New edition John or did you breed this one?


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 23, 2014)

It's a holdback from a few seasons ago. I kept two from a good clutch and they turned out to be worth keeping.


----------



## Shauno (Jul 24, 2014)

Nice work mate


----------



## shaunyboy (Aug 15, 2014)

Shauno said:


> Fresh shed 18 month olds...



both great looking Diamonds,but.....

that first one is stunning mate

if i could have a pair that looked like that,now that would be pretty amazing,as we have nothiong remotely like that over here


cheers shaun


----------



## Perko (Aug 15, 2014)

Worley female mating


----------



## Gusbus (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice work perko


----------



## Bushman (Sep 23, 2014)

onimocnhoj said:


> ...I got one of my favourites out again for a snap.


That's a beautiful specimen. It reminds me that a good-looking Diamond is one of the best looking snakes around!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks Bushman,

It is a remarkable specimen and it often receives a double glance as I walk by! I'd like to post some more pictures, but I seem to be having an issue with uploading images for some reason.


----------



## shaunyboy (Sep 25, 2014)

Shauno said:


> Fresh shed 18 month olds...




both BEAUTIFUL in their own way.....


the Diamond in that 1st pic,is AMAZING.....!!!


i would love for something like that to be available over here


cheers shaun


----------



## hypertension (Oct 22, 2014)

My first Diamond, will be picking her up tomorrow.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## narkeg (Feb 7, 2015)

*Meet Gold finger*

Just an update of a pic I posted of a high gold an previously within this thread. The colours have absolutely popped in the last 6 months.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Feb 7, 2015)

narkeg said:


> Just an update of a pic I posted of a high gold an previously within this thread. The colours have absolutely popped in the last 6 months.



gorgeous snake you have there


----------



## vjungle (Apr 2, 2015)

Some very nice high yellow diamonds

Here is my female HY diamond, this will be her first year for breeding, and the two HY male diamonds across the room keep eyeing her off day after day...lol if all goes well should be good.


View attachment 314062


Just a little sun.


----------



## zack13 (Apr 2, 2015)

Wild one I just took a photo of 2 hours ago. Had to climb a tiny little tree next to it and nearly fell out about 30 times but worth it. The photo doesn't do it justice. It was nearly fluro.


----------

